# New Arrival - Khaki Field Auto (42mm)



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Yep,
My first Hamilton....very pleased with it so far.



















One especially cool feature that surprised me....

The watch hacks! As well, it hacks in position 2 (time setting) and not in position 1 (date setting). Perfect!

Can't wait to wear it to work tomorrow (casual Friday).

Geeked,
Matt


----------



## freddie82 (May 20, 2011)

Does it have screw down crown?


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

I have that one in the 38mm. Love it. 

The ETA 2824 hacks and hand winds.

It's not a screw down crown, but it's not a diver either.


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Got one exactly like it two weeks ago and love it! Besides looking and feeling great, it keeps incredibly accurate time--within 1-2 seconds a day. If I rest it at night with the face up, it may vary another second. Just amazing.

Congratulations!


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

freddie82 said:


> Does it have screw down crown?


No, but it is quite large and very easy to grab, wind, and adjust time.....silky smooth.


----------



## JuanAlberto (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Enjoy it! ;-)


----------



## Dwnshft (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice! Mind if I ask where you got it from and how much?

I've been looking at alot of the Hamiltons lately and the Khaki is definetly on my short list.


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Dwnshft said:


> Very nice! Mind if I ask where you got it from and how much?
> 
> I've been looking at alot of the Hamiltons lately and the Khaki is definetly on my short list.


Amazon.com: Hamilton Men's H70555533 Khaki Field Black Dial Watch: Hamilton: Watches


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Hearty congrats. I have that very model and had a the silver dial version that I sold. I regret that one getting away. Enjoy yours since it is a Hamilton classic.


----------



## yhoopeyk (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice! Just got one too, sooooo comfortable on the leather. I've been wearing it everyday, choosing it over my beloved le locle.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)

Excellent choice Matt! One of my favorites.

Mine says hi!


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Hate to report that the watch, which I still love, is now losing over 30 seconds a day. Back to AD for regulation.



gtuck said:


> Got one exactly like it two weeks ago and love it! Besides looking and feeling great, it keeps incredibly accurate time--within 1-2 seconds a day. If I rest it at night with the face up, it may vary another second. Just amazing.
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## matt92617 (Mar 18, 2012)

I ordered the same watch from Jomashop. Hopefully mine doesn't have this issue....


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

Well, just as I threatened to take it back and have some stranger dig into its guts, it must have heard and started flying right again. Back to 1-2 seconds a day. I have absolutely no explanation.


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

gtuck said:


> Well, just as I threatened to take it back and have some stranger dig into its guts, it must have heard and started flying right again. Back to 1-2 seconds a day. I have absolutely no explanation.


Update: It still is within 1-2 seconds a day. During a month, it gains that much for a few days, then stabilizes, then loses the same amount for a few days. At any one time, the most it is off is 10 seconds. Resting it face up at night doesn't seem to affect the accuracy and resting it face down may make it speed up a bit. What a great watch!


----------



## marzen (Jun 15, 2008)

mine says Hi, couldn't be happier with mine. proven workhorse movement, great price and classic design. What's not to like? It says "I like watches but I am not here to impress others and I hate being pretentious."


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago. Wore it initially on the OEM bracelet:









But eventually put it on a Zulu which, I think, is better suited for a military-inspired watch.


----------



## marzen (Jun 15, 2008)

word of caution to those who is thinking of Khaki. The case will be easily dinged and scratched.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

marzen said:


> word of caution to those who is thinking of Khaki. The case will be easily dinged and scratched.


You're referring to the polished bezel area I suppose? Yup, scratches do show easily on it. I don't really mind since I don't wear it as a dress watch. The rest of the case is pretty resilient though.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Nice choice!


----------



## ashirian (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice picture! I never thought of taking a picture with Hamilton right next to each other. lol

My newly acquired Silver dial says Hi!







I love that it can be dressy or casual depending on the strap choice.


----------



## Casimm (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

ashirian said:


> Nice picture! I never thought of taking a picture with Hamilton right next to each other. lol
> 
> My newly acquired Silver dial says Hi!
> View attachment 723268
> ...


Agreed. Looks great on the bund strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## samanderson (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks fantastic on the Zulu - well done! Certainly looks military.


----------



## Benjamin Tovey (Feb 5, 2012)

Fantastic on military strap


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

That silver looks sharp!



ashirian said:


> Nice picture! I never thought of taking a picture with Hamilton right next to each other. lol
> 
> My newly acquired Silver dial says Hi!
> View attachment 723268
> ...


----------



## simplybao (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome looking watches. I just placed an order for mine. I should have it in a couple of days. I'm going throw on my Maratac black with white stitch on mine. I'll post up pics when I get it.


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

gtuck said:


> Update: It still is within 1-2 seconds a day. During a month, it gains that much for a few days, then stabilizes, then loses the same amount for a few days. At any one time, the most it is off is 10 seconds. Resting it face up at night doesn't seem to affect the accuracy and resting it face down may make it speed up a bit. What a great watch!


Update: It started losing 30-40 seconds a day again for no apparent reason. My AD is sending it back to Hamilton service. I would imagine this will take a month or two.


----------



## megamustang (May 8, 2010)

Wore it again today.... <<love it>>


----------



## diulastar (Feb 21, 2009)

Ordered the same watch earlier today but in 38mm! I think the date looks a little awkward on the 42mm, and my wrists are kind of small anyway. It was also a little cheaper!!


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got my 38mm Khaki yesterday (my first Hamilton) and today put it on a Maratac mil-style.


----------



## natesassaman natesassaman (Jan 26, 2014)

I just picked up the 42mm on leather two weeks ago and I love it, very accurate.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------

